# Bought a new M&P40



## baksilum (Sep 5, 2008)

Hello everyone, bought a new M&P40 last week and put 200 rounds through her. 0 problems. preformed flawlessly. when i got home, the pistol was already unloaded but i chambered a snap cap. i was practicing drawing drills and accidentally dropped my gun on the floor! (cheap plastic tile) :smt022 i picked it back up and after slapping myself in the face for being so stupid i checked to see if there was any cosmetic damage. there wasnt any. it actually dented the floor! I then checked to see if the striker had fired and sure enough it was still in the cocked position. unfired... one thing im worried about though is whether the sights got misaligned. I know next to nothing when it comes to adjusting sights, so my next move is to take it back to the range and put a few hundred rounds through it. I'm praying nothing happened. it only dropped like 3 feet. so i don't even know if that's enough to do anything. This is my first handgun so im just a tad bit nervous.

sooooo anyway, its a good gun, im pleased with it.

im having some trouble deciding whether to use the small or medium palm swell grip. i have small girly hands. Im very inexperienced when it comes to shooting a handgun proficiently. Ive shot a few pistols before but i just dont have the "feel" down. give me a rifle i can hit anything, but a pistol is a different story. anyway lemme know what you guys think.

-Joe, 21, Texas


----------

